

Ask HN: Viral loop of apps using Instagram API - v_ignatyev

I&#x27;m building the app for casual &quot;mass&quot; users, which will use Instagram API to post users&#x27; content. I see &quot;tag spamming&quot; and support of @ tag of the profile as part of the viral loop of engagement&#x2F;activation model of users.<p>Are there exist any stories containing success&#x2F;fail result of such growth hacking approach with sample metrics attained?<p>Thanks, HN!
======
minimaxir
You can't use the Instagram API to post user content.

~~~
v_ignatyev
why? I mean sharing via Instagram

~~~
armenarmen
They keep those endpoints under lock and key

